# Aquarium Salt



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Does aquarium salt harm plants at all? One of my tanks has ich and I'm thinking of increasing the temp and dose it with aquarium salt for 2 weeks.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes it will harm your plants don't dose with plants in the same water. 

To cure ich, just raise the temperature to 86F for 3-6 days until it goes away. If the ich is extremely bad (hundreds of spots) then you will need to add an anti-ich product.


----------

